# .NET and More > WPF, WCF, WF >  Change WPF Window Border to Black - VB Studio

## BWilliams

Hey everybody,

I am reading that I will need to implement some 3rd Party programming to change the color of the window border of my WPF to black, because the window border is non-client.

Is there a simple walkthrough to doing this?

Does anyone recommend an IDE where user interface is highly customizable? I am having a hard time since I am knew to this, and am still get used to how to use VB and WPF in general...

----------


## szlamany

Lots of links on the interweb are for people's libraries that do what you want - makes it hard to find relevant information for doing it oneself.

Check out this link - does it help?

https://social.msdn.microsoft.com/Fo...d-custom-style

----------


## BWilliams

> Lots of links on the interweb are for people's libraries that do what you want - makes it hard to find relevant information for doing it oneself.
> 
> Check out this link - does it help?
> 
> https://social.msdn.microsoft.com/Fo...d-custom-style


I'll take a look...thanks!

----------

